# Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk



## reislasch (12. November 2013)

Hi,

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lappi über das ACER gestolpert, auch wegen dieses Forums. Ich habe es auch im hiesigen Media Markt mal angefasst. Über ein paar Details bin ich mir jedoch nicht im klaren.

1. Besitzt das V5 einen freien mSata-slot oder müsste die HDD für eine SSD weichen, wenn ich mir denn noch eine zulege?

2. Das Display kommt mir ziemlich weich vor, es verbiegt sich beim öffnen und schließen ziemlich stark. Jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen, dass das Teil nicht sehr lang halten würde. Das war auch schon die Achilles-Ferse meines alten Lappis. Kann bezüglich des Displays jemand meine Sorgen teilen bzw. entkräften?

3. Ich möchte das gute Stück dann mit Windows 7 betreiben, welches ich auf DVD vorliegen habe. Meine Frage lautet wie ich Win 7 ohne DVD-Laufwerk installiere. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass von Acer selbst keine Win-7-Treiber zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Finde ich denn lauffähige Treiber für Win 7?

(Und NEIN, sich mit Windows 8 anzufreunden ist keine Option...)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2013)

Ich besitze genau diesen Laptop und kann deine Fragen beantworten:

1. ein freier mSATA Slot ist da, man kann eine SSD und eine HDD gleichzeitig betreiben. Theoretisch sogar zwei SSDs im RAID, sinnvoll ist es allerdings nicht.
2. Der Displaydeckel ist in der Tat nicht sonderlich verwindungssteif. Man muss halt für den Transport eine ordentliche Tasche verwenden (ich nehme eine recht dicke, weiche Neoprenhülle). Wirklich verwindungssteife Displays findet man aber in dem Preisbereich nicht wirklich (erst ab Asus Zenbook oder Macbook Pro).
3. Es haben viele User ein Downgrade auf Win7 durchgeführt und die meisten Treiber scheinen wohl für Win7 zu funktionieren. Bei Notebookcheck gibts einen langen Thread unter dem Testbericht, da findest du viele weitere Infos dazu. Test Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ich kann diesen Laptop übrigens nur empfehlen, großartiges P/L Verhältnis und quasi die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## reislasch (14. November 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für deine umfangreiche Antwort. War sehr hilfreich! Werd ihn mir wohl bestellen.


----------



## freezy94 (16. November 2013)

Die Windows 8 oder 8.1 Treiber funktionieren für Vista und Windows 7. 
Genau so auch andersherum. (i.d.R.)

Ansonsten geht man auf die Herstellerseiten der Hardware wie z.B. Realtek für Audio/WLAN etc. 
Funktioniert eigentlich immer ganz gut.


----------

